# جريمة تقشعر لها الأبدان +18



## يسراا على (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جريمة تقشعر لها الأبدان +18 ​





هذه الجريمة عبارة عن جزء بسيط من سلسلة جرائم تقوم بها عصابة آل الأسد بحق أهلنا العزل من أبناء الشعب السوري 

كل هذه الابادة الحاصلة في سورية فقط لأن الشعب السوري طالب بحريته ...

تم تسجيل مقطع الفيديو اليوم أثناء اجتياح عصابة بشار الأسد لمدينة حماة السورية ..

اليكم الرابط

english-french-german-tv-online

تحياتى ...​


----------



## فتاة الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جريمة تقشعر لها الأبدان +18*

لا حول ولا قوة الابالله
الله ينصر الاسلام والمسلمين ,,


ربي يعافيك يالغلااا ,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جريمة تقشعر لها الأبدان +18*

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

كماان لهم مقطع التهجم ع احدى المناازل بصراحه شي غير لائق

الف شكر لك ع الطرح


----------

